# Coding error for all door unlock? Bad ECU code?



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've got a 2016 X1 and cannot set all the doors to unlock when the car stops or when the drivers door handle is single pulled. The car is set to autolock as is required.

Most posts and also my past coding experience indicate that I should code the BDC module item 3040 VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK to "aktiv" instead of "nicht_aktiv", and I agree.

BUT, my module has this value set at "nicht aktiv" (NOTE: no underscore between the works), and there is no edit option other than this. When you select "edit" and have the pull down menu, ONLY "nicht aktiv" is an option!

Do other have this nicht aktiv without the underscore and without an alternative drop-down option? Could I have bad code in the modules? Is there any way to override what is there and force "aktiv"? Is there another place I need to code to activate this option in the new X1? 

The car shares a lot with the F56 Mini, and I see this as an option in several posts. I also see the option for turn signals in the HUD for the F56, but cannot get this feature to work as well in my X1.


----------



## Zib (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,

If you want to unlock all doors when you put the ignition OFF you need to set CLM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK = aktiv in FEM_BODY section 3040. I don't think that you can do it with a single pull of the driver's door handle

Zib


----------



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

The X1 2016 equivalent module is BDC. And the CLM_... equivalent is VAM...

But I cannot change it, and that is the problem.


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

Lair12...I have the same problem as you. I can't change the value to aktiv. My drop down on edit doesn't allow me to change the value. If you figure it out please let me know!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lair12 said:


> The X1 2016 equivalent module is BDC. And the CLM_... equivalent is VAM...
> 
> But I cannot change it, and that is the problem.


It is possible that it could be a mapping problem. What is the full name of the CAFD for your BDC ECU?


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> it is possible that it could be a mapping problem. What is the full name of the cafd for your bdc ecu?


cafd_000017be_005_042_135


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

rosenthal0 said:


> cafd_000017be_005_042_135


It does not seem to be a mapping issue, but an issue with that particular minor version of the CAFD. Look at the attached screenshots of cafd_000017be_005_031_151 (31 is the minor version immediately before 42 in PSdZData), cafd_000017be_005_042_135 and cafd_000017be_005_118_006 (118 is the minor version immediately after 42 in PSdZData).

I would try first to change the Werte to 01 directly and then (if changing the Werte does not work) to inject a different CAFD.


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

Having the same issue on my X5 MY2016, so far I have not found a workaround or a fix.


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

dmnc02: Where does someone get a different CAFD file to try. And I'm assuming anything I have coded in BDC I will have to re-code, correct? No biggie, just checking, but where can I get a different CAFD file for BDC? I tried changing to 01, did not work TY


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttalone said:


> dmnc02: Where does someone get a different CAFD file to try. And I'm assuming anything I have coded in BDC I will have to re-code, correct? No biggie, just checking, but where can I get a different CAFD file for BDC? I tried changing to 01, did not work TY


Try first to change the Werte value for VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK from 00 to 01. If you need instructions for editing Werte values, see the PDF called "E-Sys - Getting Started Supplement - Part 2" in this post.

If that does not work, the procedure to inject a new CAFD is the following. Click on BDC and then click the "Detect CAF for SWE" button in the KIS/SVT Target panel on the right. This will open a new window showing a list of CAFDs with names of the form CAFD_000017be_xxx_yyy_zzz, where xxx/yyy/zzz indicate the Major Version/Minor Version/Patch Version. Select the most recent version (or any version that does not have 042 as minor version) and click "OK". Then re-code BDC as usual.


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

Well I tried changing to 01, no luck, then I tried looking for a CADF file other then 42, but all the files listed were 42 (see attachment), hum! Any thoughts for how to get other CADF files, is that something someone can just send to me? TY for your help, I would be lost w/o this board. TY!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttalone said:


> Well I tried changing to 01, no luck, then I tried looking for a CADF file other then 42, but all the files listed were 42 (see attachment), hum! Any thoughts for how to get other CADF files, is that something someone can just send to me? TY for your help, I would be lost w/o this board. TY!
> 
> View attachment 540799


Are you using PSdZData v56.x? If so, try updating to v57.1 or 57.2 and then injecting the CAFD again. The screenshot below shows the choices I get for FEM_BODY on my car: I have a choice of three different CAFDs with two different minor versions.

Also, just out of curiosity, when you say that you had no luck changing the Werte, does that mean that you were able to change it but it did not activate the auto unlock?


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks dmnc02. I was able to change to 01, saved it, coded the FDL, and validated that it was still there after exiting and looking to see if the 01 stuck, which it did and still no unlock for all doors at engine shutoff or when I open the driver's door. I am using PSdZData v57.1, I can look for 57.2 if you think that will make a difference. Thanks again for all your help. Where can I find 57.2? Would you know?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttalone said:


> Thanks dmnc02. I was able to change to 01, saved it, coded the FDL, and validated that it was still there after exiting and looking to see if the 01 stuck, which it did and still no unlock for all doors at engine shutoff or when I open the driver's door. I am using PSdZData v57.1, I can look for 57.2 if you think that will make a difference. Thanks again for all your help. Where can I find 57.2? Would you know?


Sorry for asking this, but have you had this feature enabled before? I am asking because it will only unlock the doors when you turn the ignition off _provided_ they were automatically locked when you start driving. Some people test it by locking the doors manually in their garage and then turning the ignition off and incorrectly assume it is not working.


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

NP in asking, as that is actually how I was testing it, I just re-coded with 01, to it for a drive allowing the car to auto-lock and then stop the car / engine, but still no auto unlock for all doord / tailgate. bummer! I did have this working and coded on my 2015MY, then some jackass rear ended me while stopped on the freeway during rush hour and my 2015MY was totaled, so just picked up a '16 and trying to code it the same way I had my '15 done. So I have done it yes, just not to this car successfully. Any other thoughts, or maybe 57.2? or? Thanks again!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttalone said:


> NP in asking, as that is actually how I was testing it, I just re-coded with 01, to it for a drive allowing the car to auto-lock and then stop the car / engine, but still no auto unlock for all doord / tailgate. bummer! I did have this working and coded on my 2015MY, then some jackass rear ended me while stopped on the freeway during rush hour and my 2015MY was totaled, so just picked up a '16 and trying to code it the same way I had my '15 done. So I have done it yes, just not to this car successfully. Any other thoughts, or maybe 57.2? or? Thanks again!


Yes, I would try 57.2 next to see if it gives you the option to inject a different CAFD.


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

dmnc02: I do see other cafd files in the /swe directory like you are saying, eg: cafd_000017be_005_031_151 and cafd_000017be_005_118_006, but when I click on BDC and then click the "Detect CAF for SWE" I only see the 42 versions, is there some way to inject or get the other ones to list via the "Detect CAF for SWE"? As those do have the correct values as you are saying using the caf editor. This is for a F15 My2016. TY.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttalone said:


> dmnc02: I do see other cafd files in the /swe directory like you are saying, eg: cafd_000017be_005_031_151 and cafd_000017be_005_118_006, but when I click on BDC and then click the "Detect CAF for SWE" I only see the 42 versions, is there some way to inject or get the other ones to list via the "Detect CAF for SWE"? As those do have the correct values as you are saying using the caf editor. This is for a F15 My2016. TY.


If no other CAFDs are shown in the "Detect CAF for SWE", that means they are not compatible with the firmware in your BDC ECU. Given what you have already tried, I can only think of two possibilities left:

BMW has disabled that code and the bit should now appear as "UNBELEGT" (Unassigned), were it not for the fact that E-Sys Launcher has no way of knowing that because the CAFDs are trimmed.
There is a bug in the firmware version you have.
The "nuclear option" would be to flash the ECU with the latest firmware, but that is not something I would personally do over this (at least, not until somebody with a newer firmware from the factory confirms this works fine on his car).

Perhaps somebody else will be able to suggest something else to try.


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

I continue to have the same problem. Changed the werte value directly and it didn't work. Not willing to take the "nuclear option"...so I guess I will have to live with it.


----------



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

If anyone finds a solution to this I be awfully grateful! I hate to have to go unlock all doors manually when I get out and then go to get something from the rear seat.


----------

